# ISO chewy trail mix recipe without syrup



## jessicacarr (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey y'all!  

I would like to make a chewy trail mix bar WITH OUT the unhealthy "sugary glues" like the store bought.  Any ideas?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Aera (Nov 21, 2007)

Honey maybe. It has a delicious distinct flavor, isn't too sweet and has many known health benefits.  Unlike syrups.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

Stew down fruit until it goes to more of a sticky consistency - a bit like a thick jam.  But honey or golden syrup would be my first thoughts.

Oh I just thought of something I saw the other day!  On one of the cooking programmes, the chef made up some jelly and while it was still warm coated the ingredients with it. This wasn't for trail mix but there is no reason you couldn't do something similar but use fruit juice instead of water and make it thicker than normal. He was using leaf gelatine.


----------



## beelzebozo (Mar 8, 2008)

haven't made this recipe myself, but it's from a _good eats_ episode that is specifically designed to make more health-conscious versions of things like protein/power bars.  it's all natural.  

just go to food tv's website, and type "granola bars" in the search window--it's the first to pop up.  i'd link you myself, but this is my first post on the board and my hands are shackled!

alternately, he also has a very simple granola recipe using maple syrup (not a soft bar--much crunchier) you can easily find by doing a search on that site.


----------

